
Curiosity Mars Rover Snaps 1.8B-Pixel Panorama (Narrated Video) - jdnier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2UaFuJsqxk
======
jdnier
A really well done fly through video of a very large image, with some
incredible detail within.

